# Has anyone had to make a claim through A-Plan before?



## CharlieM (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi peeps,

I am looking for quotes for a highly modified 2.7 R33 GTR and so far A-Plan has been amazing.

Does anyone have any experience on what they are like when you need to make a claim?

Cheers for any advice,

Charlie


----------



## northerncoupe (Jun 25, 2003)

If your policy is through ensign then they are pretty good. You can take your car to a repairers of your choice, (you wont get a hire car if you do this) and they are quick to get the repair going.


----------

